# Brüche addieren bis morgen



## köln (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute ich habe folgendes Problem ich muss bis morgen in Programm fertig geschrieben haben für mein Studium und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es anfangen soll! Ich les mich gerade erst in die Programmiersprache ein und bekomm das noch nicht gebacken...Ich hoffe IHR könnt mir helfen! 
Also meine Aufgabe lautet: 
Brüche addieren 
schreiben Sie eine Funktion, die zwei Brüche Z1/N1, Z2/N2 mieinander addiert. Das Ergebnis dieser Addition ist wiederum ein Bruch, der in gekürzter Form zurückgegeben werden soll. Zur Verarbeitung von Brüchen können Sie vorteilhaft einen eigenen Datentyp unter Verwendung einer Struktur einsetzen. 

Danke Gruß Eike


----------



## Ein_Freund (30. Juni 2004)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du nicht wirklich einen Schimmer von VB hast?

Wenn dem so ist, sehe ich schwarz für Dein Vorhaben. Es sei denn, Du findest heir jemanden, der Dir das proggt und zuschickt. 
Wie lange ist Dir diese  Aufgabe schon bekannt?


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2004)

Tja, Studiumsstress. 
An welcher  Uni/FH darf man denn bitte schön in VB programmieren?
Dieses Programm ist ein typischer Fall für objektorientierte Programmierung. Klassisch mit Java zu lösen.
Keine Ahnung ob VB mittlerweile auch Klassen kennt.
Idealerweise schreibst du dir eine Klasse, die zwei Integer enthält: Nenner und Zähler. Für diese definierst du dann die Methoden addition, subtraktion, bla bla.

Dazu noch eine Ausgabe. Wenn du wirklich mit VB arbeiten darfst, dann machst du ein doofes Fenster in dem 4 Textboxen und ein paar Label sind und ein Button auf dem Addition steht. Die Ns und Zs sind die Textboxen. Das Ergebnis wird in einem Label ausgegeben und über das OnClick Ereignis berechnet.


----------



## JoKne (30. Juni 2004)

Hmm, also habs grad mal versucht aber auf die schnelle nicht hinbekommen, das Prob ist halt gewesen das bei der Addition die Nenner gleich bleiben...!
Addition von Brüchen mit gleichen Nennern wäre easy, aber so würde das en bischen länger dauern. Hab leider selber morgen Mdl. Prüfung und die hat Priorität


----------



## Ein_Freund (30. Juni 2004)

Die Rechenvorschrift ist eigentlich nicht so schwer:

Beispiel:


```
'sei n1 = Nenner1, n2 = Nenner2
'z1 = Zähler1, z2 = Zähler2
'nNeu = Gemeinsamer Nenner, zNeu = aufsummierter Zähler

'gemeinsamen Nenner bilden
nNeu = n1 * n2

'Zähler erweitern
z1 = z1 * n2
z2 = z2 * n1

'Brüche addieren
zNeu = z1 + z2

'jetzt haben wir die ungekürzte Summe. Um soweit wie möglich zu kürzen,
'müsste man den grössten gemeinsamen Teiler (ggT)
'ermitteln --> euklidscher Algorithmus
'dann kürzen
nNeu = nNeu / ggT
zNeu = zNeu / ggT

'fertig
```


----------



## Ein_Freund (30. Juni 2004)

Mein Fehler ist, dass mir sowas immer keine Ruhe lässt....

Also hab' ich es auf die Schnelle mal geproggt. Wen's interessiert, der kann es sich runterziehen...


----------

